# Crypt ID



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

I have two crypt that have recently acquired 1 from Tom messenger aka messy_da_legend and 1 from a local pet shop.

Crypt 1 - from Tom he believes it to be bekettii

























Crypt 2 - from the pets shop I ask what type of crypt it was but they didn't have a clue. I don't think they knew what a Cryptocoryne was. (sorry for the poor pics)


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

Several of the leaves from "Crypt 2" remind me of my Petstore(click here) crypt that was identified as an _undulata_. Keep a lookout for the red striations, like in my picture.
I'm sure someone will come along with a more professional ID for both crypts sooner or later.

I can make a positive ID on one thing though:
You're dangerously close to developing the crypt bug.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I also think it's probably _C. undulata_.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

In the last picture I am seeing few stalks of C. spiralis (one of my favourites submerged)


----------

